# Types of Games You're Just Not Good At?



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 14, 2016)

I've noticed I just plain suck at those 1v1 arcade styled fighting games. A lot of it involves memorizing combos which I am too lazy to do. Especially since they always label the buttons with some weird letter like K, D, R, etc. Despite how bad I am at them I love these fighting games. I've been playing Soul Calibur games for years and I'm decent at best compared to online players. Are there any games you're not good at?


----------



## Mariah (Jan 14, 2016)

Every game that requires skill. 
I suck at all of them.


----------



## Halloqueen (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm terrible at platformers. I didn't grow up playing them because I was more interested in other genres, so getting into them in more recent years has been rough.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 15, 2016)

Strategy games. Fighting as well. There are definitely others, I think.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 15, 2016)

after playing splatoon for long enough I realized how much I suck at shooting and aiming, I've also played a lil bit of call of duty with my brother before and could't shoot a thing, I'm also not very good at most "stealth" missions in any game really..
there are also some types of puzzles in games that I'm just not very good at, games like the older tomb raider I'm good at but others like some captain toad levels and mario vs donkey kong not so much, that includes those awful "maze" puzzles which I suck horribly at.


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 15, 2016)

i'm really bad at most fighting games... especially if it's multiplayer. ;;


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 15, 2016)

Fighting games and some strategy. Just can't button mash like a pro in games like Persona 4 Arena or Street Fighter or Tekken.


----------



## kassie (Jan 15, 2016)

oh fighting climax, i was actually pretty good at that game.

uhm for me it's FPS games. my suckiness truly shines in online multiplayer.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2016)

fighting games.. i hate learning all the combos so i'm just smashing **** lol.

also platformers if they are on computer.. just unless you are good with a controller it's ech.

also fps unless it's computer.. i mean do you really need all those controller buttons fff


----------



## Tao (Jan 15, 2016)

I guess most horror games. It's less that I'm bad at them 'mechanically',  more that I'm just 'easily spooped' with horror games so I end up screwing up a lot and spending most of the game hiding behind a cupboard or something.

RTS's as well. I love 'em, but I suck so hard at them.

And most sports games, pretty much any of them involving a ball at least. I know pretty much nothing about them, so I always end up breaking rules or 'doing fouls' and stuff like that.




DarkDesertFox said:


> I've noticed I just plain suck at those 1v1 arcade styled fighting games. A lot of it involves memorizing combos which I am too lazy to do. Especially since they always label the buttons with some weird letter like K, D, R, etc.



The weird lettering is a 'leftover' from the Arcades.

I don't understand why they can't just label them with the consoles own button layout though since it is a hassle working out that games specific layout, since they're usually always different for each franchise.

Fighting games that were never even in arcades that do this annoy me even more though. At least an arcade port has 'some' excuse.


----------



## soda (Jan 15, 2016)

a lot of turn-based RPGs where you have to use strategy to win.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2016)

soda said:


> a lot of turn-based RPGs where you have to use strategy to win.



depends on how they are build but yeah.

also annoying RTS/strategy games that are way too elitist.


----------



## kassie (Jan 15, 2016)

reading other people's responses makes me realize how many other types of games i suck at
*> adds sports & rpg games to the list*


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2016)

i avoid sports games unless it's mario kart/fun racing like midtown madness(old ones) so I cant really say how i would do but eh sports are a lot of boredom no matter the media..


----------



## Feloreena (Jan 15, 2016)

RTS games. Probably one of the reasons I don't find them very enjoyable.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2016)

Feloreena said:


> RTS games. Probably one of the reasons I don't find them very enjoyable.



yeah same, like supcom and those. ech no.

the warhammer games can be fun though, like dawn of war II and whatnot


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm terrible at fighting games like Super Smash Brothers. I just can't move my fingers fast enough. X_X Plus, I always pick the cute characters and usually (not always!) the cute characters are the weakest. xP


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 15, 2016)

kassie said:


> reading other people's responses makes me realize how many other types of games i suck at
> *> adds sports & rpg games to the list*



Same. I'm not very good at sport games (unless it's the Mario and Sonic Olympic series) and I'm bad at RPG games with turn-based combat. Thus why I have not beaten FF 13-2 yet.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jan 15, 2016)

Mainly just fighting games. They're fun, but I have always been kinda bad at them.


----------



## Zane (Jan 15, 2016)

PUZZLE GAMES
RPG's with tons of content (i lose track of stuff too easily and can't figure out what i'm doing)
Side-scrolling fighters, mostly the ones that require those long azz button combinations to do any of the good moves.


----------



## Dustmop (Jan 15, 2016)

I dunno if it counts on an official scale  but I have _the worst luck ever_. Whether it's RNG or actual dice/cards - so *board games*, *card games*, even *rogue-likes*.. I love them so much, and I keep thinking that, statistically, if I play them a lot, I'll eventually have a good run! ...But 90% of the time, I'm pretty garbage at them, lmao. (lookin' at you, _Mario Party_. I will always land on every Bowser and Happening space. Without fail.)


*Rhythm games* that don't have a visible metronome to follow along with (I may as well be tone-deaf. but I'm pretty good at _Crypt of the Necrodancer_! the floor tiles and the heart beat at the bottom help me out, lol.)


*Shmups/Bullet Hells* and I will never be friends. I don't know why, I just can't get the hang of them. I have quick reflexes in shooters and pattern memorization isn't a problem, but Bullet Hells are just this whole other thing for me, lol. The only one I was ever good at was _The Guardian Legend_ on the NES, and I was like 6.


----------



## Joy (Jan 15, 2016)

All fighting games


----------



## demoness (Jan 16, 2016)

probably stealth games, usually do such dumb stuff because i'm impatient.  end up fighting 20 some enemies


----------



## Brad (Jan 16, 2016)

MOBAs.

I have never been good at them, and I never will be.


----------



## radical6 (Jan 16, 2016)

FPS hurts my eyes most the time and i dont have high reaction time so


----------



## Squidward (Jan 16, 2016)

FPS but to be fair I haven't played it for longer than 30 mins. It does give me motion sickness, though.


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 16, 2016)

FPS. I get motion sickness and get disoriented. :/ I need things to be sidescrolling.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

Brad said:


> MOBAs.
> 
> I have never been good at them, and I never will be.



me neither. i mean i did play both lol and dota 2 for sometime but tbh once lol started gettign way too big and elite it got boring and dota 2 is 1337 m8 u suck mentality so.. yeah.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dustmop said:


> I dunno if it counts on an official scale  but I have _the worst luck ever_. Whether it's RNG or actual dice/cards - so *board games*, *card games*, even *rogue-likes*.. I love them so much, and I keep thinking that, statistically, if I play them a lot, I'll eventually have a good run! ...But 90% of the time, I'm pretty garbage at them, lmao. (lookin' at you, _Mario Party_. I will always land on every Bowser and Happening space. Without fail.)
> 
> 
> *Rhythm games* that don't have a visible metronome to follow along with (I may as well be tone-deaf. but I'm pretty good at _Crypt of the Necrodancer_! the floor tiles and the heart beat at the bottom help me out, lol.)
> ...



shmups and bullet hells are god lol.. i like em too muh.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 17, 2016)

Stealth for sure. Like the Metal Gear series. Something just makes me so nervous and anxious that I get super nauseated and just can't play it.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm terrible at dancing games like Dance Dance Revolution and Just Dance. I am barely decent on handheld rhythm games, but my skills plummet when I have to use my feet.


----------



## inkling (Jan 17, 2016)

I guess I'm the worst at FPS.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2016)

Shooters. I always get absolutely smashed by some 360 trickshotting man leaping across the walls, and such. Not only that, I'm not very attentive in first person, at least compared to third.


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 18, 2016)

I've never played shooters before, so I guess that's the one. Like I mean even Shadow the Hedgehog I never played. Platformers and customizable games were my choice in the days. Anyways, I hate dancing games really badly.


----------



## Hippofalcon (Jan 20, 2016)

FPS. I can go to my friends house and play COD 1v1 and just have 1 kill and be happy. I'm just awful at those kinds of game. Now THIRD person shooters. Like SPLATOON. I'm good at those. Great even. And horror games. I just can't. To easily scared I guess lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2016)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I'm terrible at dancing games like Dance Dance Revolution and Just Dance. I am barely decent on handheld rhythm games, but my skills plummet when I have to use my feet.



^^^^this my movements suck so hard but i guess good exercise lel

also guitar hero and those where you have to keep your fingers going i just can't. My coordination is worst ever.


----------



## DivaCrossing (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm terrible at shooting games, but I'm really good at rhythm games. Those are my absolute best. I just can't get the hang of shooting games, plus I have bad nerves. REALLY bad nerves.


----------



## Greggy (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm not good at RPGs because I don't have the attention span to keep going. I get so bored at RPGs very quickly.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

Greggy said:


> I'm not good at RPGs because I don't have the attention span to keep going. I get so bored at RPGs very quickly.



mhm if it's overly grinding or too steep boss curves.. oh yes -.-


----------



## Romaki (Jan 23, 2016)

Anything that requires lots of patience and tactic. And those 2D fighters were also just button smashing for me.


----------



## Llust (Jan 25, 2016)

im terrible at fps games


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm horrific at football games like Fifa and driving games like Forza. I don't know why, but my hands just don't cooperate when attempting to play them. I'm surprisingly good at Mario Kart though, so it must just be the realistic driving games in bad at. I'm good at shooters, platformers, fighting and rhythm based games though.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 25, 2016)

Moko said:


> fighting games.. i hate learning all the combos so i'm just smashing **** lol.



haha same!!!! I think they're fun but I'm definitely just smashing random buttons. 

I don't like puzzle/strategy games or anything with time limits because I get really nervous and mess up.


----------



## Limon (Jan 25, 2016)

Platforms sometimes and fighter games.


----------



## Akira-chan (Jan 25, 2016)

Fighting games with over complicated button combos, FPS, MOBA, puzzle and some rhythm games.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2016)

dizzy bone said:


> haha same!!!! I think they're fun but I'm definitely just smashing random buttons.
> 
> I don't like puzzle/strategy games or anything with time limits because I get really nervous and mess up.



me too lol idfk how people learn a lot of characters lol!

yes time limits sucks d*ck also when it's touch screen involved cause the screen is sensible asf.


----------



## radioloves (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm not very good at league of legends, attack on titans, street fighter all series, super smash bros melee, call lf duty, black ops, halo, pretty much any shooting games, I can play but just not super fantastic


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm downright terrible at first/third-person shooters and some really hard bullet hell games.


----------

